# Obi Wan has desire to herd cattle



## jedi one (Mar 2, 2014)

Our six-year old male, Obi Wan, has taken up herding toy cows. Our three year old grandson visits us often and of course we have spoiled him with too many toys. He must have several hundred toys in a play room of our house and mixed in with everything else is a farm set with a barn, fence and lots of small plastic animals. So recently on at least two occasions, my wife or I will come into our bedroom, which is upstairs from the toy room, and there in the middle of our bed is Obi’s cattle herd. They will be in a pile and it is only the cows from the farm set. Not horses, goats, chickens or ducks or anything else, just about 7 or 8 toy cows. I’m sure they must all be made from the same plastic so I can’t believe he’s selecting them based just on smell. And to think that he has selected these from hundreds of all sorts of toys.

Has anyone had a similar experience with their Vizsla? We are assuming that since he is usually with our grandson when he is playing with the farm set, that Obi associates the cows with him, but why not any of the other animals or other toys? It has us stumped. But “The Force” is strong with this one. :smile


----------

